# Amberjack



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

I was out at a local reck and were fishing and catch many red snapper but after about an half an hoursomeone else pulles up and we have to share the reck. They were there for about 20 minutes and caught at least 4 amberjack and left. So I know that they are there but could not catch them?

Help on how or what to use to catch amberjack.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Big live baits or Jigs, shoot www.fishing a pm he has some nice jigs he made that he was selling on here.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

The funnest way to catch them is by jigging for them! Use spinning tackle with 30 pound test and a 6" laser tail jig and jig it as fast as you can as you reel it from the bottom to the top.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

You need live bait. If you were to catch hardtails in the pass prior to going out, then freeline them under you, you would catch amberjack too.


----------



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

did theboat those guys were fishingin have teeth panted on the bow?


----------



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

No teeth


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

For the big jacks, I'll use a 5-6oz vertical jig or a big live bait. Jig it fast and they should eat it. I'll use a 1-2oz bucktail for the smaller ones. 

If you want a challenge, put the 1oz on a light tackle setup. It's difficult but it's a fun fight.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

if you search amberjacks under offshore questions, i believe all your answers will be answered if you read some of the post. there is a wealth of information on them.


----------



## pescador (Nov 7, 2007)

Right now is a great time for AJ. Stop at the tide line in the pass, drop some sabiki rigs down and get some hard tails and thread fin herring in the live well. Drop them down on a circle hook, set the drag as tight as possible and set the rod in the rod holder. Then try to keep them out of the wreck.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

One thing that wasn't mentioned -- maybe it's understood that you know this -- is to fish up in the water column for AJ.

While my biggest jack came dead on the bottom -- in 300 feet mind you -- you'll get your most hits up above the wreck. 

Locate them on your bottom machine and drop to the level where they are hanging. Best trick I've learned for this is to take your rods and a Sharpie marker and mark the line every 50 feet or so. Then you'll have your prescribed depth as it can be tough to judge this for many people trying to figure it.

Combine that with big live baits and you're on. Hang on tight, jacks are mean.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *JoeZ (6/16/2009)*One thing that wasn't mentioned -- maybe it's understood that you know this -- is to fish up in the water column for AJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




+1 Watch them light up the bottom machine drop, reel up for about 5-8 sec off bottom and hang on.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

> *AquaSport175 (6/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (6/16/2009)*One thing that wasn't mentioned -- maybe it's understood that you know this -- is to fish up in the water column for AJ.
> ...


+2...a buddy of mine bought a 10.00 line counter from Bass Pro Shops. It attaches to the rod...but he just uses it by hand till he's payed out his line to the fish depth on the bottom machine. It's pretty accurate and seems to work well. I personally do the 5-10 second rule.


----------



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

Jigging looks like the way to go.

Thanks for all the help.

If you have anything else to say please do!


----------



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

use a long 8ft + floro leader

i had a friend say that it doesnt matter and was using about 3 ft of leader and didnt catch a single aj while i was catching all the aj's and more snapper than him.

and i catch them on just about anybait i have ever put down. big chunks of squid, live bait, even bonita strips.

ive been catching more aj's than snapper lately too.


----------



## Loadedpole (Jun 3, 2009)

No one mentioned the mostest importantest of all. It takes two jerks to catch a fish. One on the bottom and one on top. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-The fish jerks and you jerk back.


----------



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks for the help and what color jig should i use ?


----------



## Scabs (Oct 30, 2007)

Jacks will hit all the colors.My go to color is theyellow and white. Irarely get cut off by a kingor cuda with this color.The silvery jigs seem to attract more attention from the toothy critters. The yellow and white will also catch grouper on the bottom. Just my 2 cents. Good luck!


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

butterfly jigs are interesting to use...and they work.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

WARNING: JIGGING IS HIGHLY ADDICTIVE. May result in sore forearms and unilateral bicep growth.



Williamson jigs work well - blue/white or pink/white - there's also a "glow in the dark" type. I use a 6 foot Shimano Trevala, Penn 5500 with 65lb braid tipped with 40lb leader. While the boys are bottom bumping, I break out the jigging rod. AJs, grouper, kings, bo-bos - you name it...


----------



## Drake1115 (Feb 18, 2009)

Live bait is my go to method but if I am jigging i like the pink and white butterfly jigs


----------

